# java certification course



## mrintech (Jan 31, 2007)

friends, 

will you plz tell various certification (worldwide recognized) for JAVA 

i am simply a beginner 

and from where i must download all sort of softwares(latest) in order to run java


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 31, 2007)

mrintech said:
			
		

> friends,
> 
> will you plz tell various certification (worldwide recognized) for JAVA
> 
> ...



 java cert


----------



## reddragon (Jan 31, 2007)

for programming go to Java certification SCJP....after passing SCJP  u can have various tracks....like if u have interest in web designing via servlet jsp  then go to SCWCD ...or  for EJB   go to SCBCD or if ur interest lies in J2ME then go for SCMAD . I did SCJP , SCBCD .....thinking about SCMAD but tooo few books for this exam . 
Previously I thought of sitting for oracle exams ....it have good values in it...but I dont have time to prepare this now.


Go to SUN.com u will have allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------

